# Dateinamen mit Umlauten ohne UTF-8

## Warhead

Ich habe mehrer howtos zu dem Thema abgekaspert, ca 20 Beiträge hier im Forum dazu gelesen aber ich finde keine Lösung.

Ich kann auf meinem System problemlos Umlaute schreiben. Egal ob in der Console, in Terminalfenster, sonstwo unter X, in JAVA Applets, etc. Nur wenn eine Datei mit einem Umlaut im Dateinamen schreibe, wird dieser durch ein '?' ersetzt. 

Wie bringe ich meinem System das bei?

Ich möchte folgendes:

Dateien mit Umlauten im Namen schreiben können.

Texte mit jedem beliebigen Editor barbeiten können, ohne das diese die Datei hin- und her konvertieren müssen.

LaTex benutzen können ohne "O statt Ö schreiben zu müssen.

Aspell benutzen können, ohne daß er an jedem Wort mit Umlaut stibt/sich aufregt

(zusammengenommen alles Dinge, die vor 10 Jahren schon funktioniert haben)

Ich möchte nicht:

Mir irgendwelchen UFT-8 Krempel installieren, der ersten mein Problem nicht löst, mich die gesamte letzte Woche in Atem gehalten hat, nebenbei mehr Ärger als nutzen macht und von der Hälfte der installierten Programme fordert, daß man einen keinen Hextentanz um sie herum macht, damit sie auch UTF-8 sprechen. Ich weiß, daß ist jetzt übertrieben formuliert, aber in einigen anderen Threads mit Leuten die ähnliche Probleme haben, kommt als Lösungsvorschlag ständig 'nimm UTF-8' und das möchte ich nicht.

Folgendes habe ich in meinen Config-Dateien:

/etc/profile

```

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="en_US"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

/etc/rc.conf

```

UNICODE="no"

```

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## 69719

ich vermute du willst es auf der console 1-6?

Ist das Filesystem über Netzwerk gemounted?

Diese Lösung funkfioniert für mich.

/etc/locale.gen (locale-gen danach aufrufen)

```

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

```

/etc/profile 

```

export LC_ALL="de_DE"

statt

export LANG="de_DE@euro"

export LANGUAGE="en_US" 

```

Ansonsten den rest wie du schon geschrieben hast.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Für gtk+-2 Anwendungen wäre noch ein 

```
echo "G_FILENAME_ENCODING=ISO-8859-15" >> /etc/env.d/99myownstuff

env-update
```

 sinnvoll.

----------

## Warhead

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten. Zum Thema per LAN gemountete Filesystems: Ich mounte ab und an Windows Freigaben über samba, das hat bisher aber noch keine Probleme gemacht. Muß man wenn man den soetwas wie NFS betreiben wollte auf irgendetwas achten? Und die zweite Frage: Warum braucht gtk eine Extraeinladung und hält sich nicht an das, was in den Variblen steht?

[EDIT: Nachtrag] Ich habe die LC_ALL Variable auf en_US gesetzt, weil ich keine gruseligen deutschen Übersetzungen brauche. Ich habe zuerst gedacht, ich hätte jetzt alles so, wie ich es haben will, aspell arbeitet wie gewünscht nur LaTeX hat noch einen sehr surrealen Fehler:

Ich erstelle eine neue TeX-Datei im vim, schreibe das übliche in die Präambel

```

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage{german}

```

Dann fange ich das Dokument an, bis hierhin alles kein Problem. Solange bis ich mit \title und \maketitel einen Titel für das Dokument erstellen will, dann haut TeX mir das mit den Worten:

```

! Package inputenc Error: Keyboard character used is undefined

(inputenc)                in inputencoding `latin1'.

```

um die Ohren. Muß ich dem vim jetzt noch per Hand UTF-8 abgewöhnen? Kann das überhaupt am Zeichensatz liegen, müßte er sich in dem Fall nicht viel früher beschweren? Ich will doch nur meien Zeichensatz benutzen. Ist es mittlerweile egal, ob man UTF-8 benutzt oder nicht: Muß man immer beinahe jede Anwendung an die Hand nehmen und ihr einzeln erklären, welches Encoding sie gefälligst zu benutzen hat? Wozu überhaupt Variablen für das Encoding setzen, wenn eh jedes Programm einzeln ändern muß? 

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## blice

Hm.. ich kann mich ja täsuchen, aber windows partitionen und dateinamen nutzen bis xp-sp2/vista codepages, d.h. in kernel sollte unter NLS die Codepage 437 (windows) und codepage 850/851   (iso-1 und ist-15) an sein.

Ich habe zwar auch nicht alles rausgefummelt, aber wenn ich windows Dateinamen ala "?rgere_dich_nicht.doc" angezeigt kriege und die dann in "Ärgere_dich_nicht.doc" umbennene klappt das bisher ganz gut.

WinXp ab SP2 und WinVista nutzen m.E. UTF-16   (explizit Meines Erachtens!) 

Ausserdem habe ich das gefühl, daß das mit den ganzen Zeichensätzen und Codepages nur den zweck verfolgt : "Entscheide Dich für EIN system , hick hack gibts nit!"

PS: Gibt es ausser LINGUAS und LANG noch eine globale die ich auch immer gerne übersehe (weil ich "eigentlich" kein Gnome nutze)  GDM_LANG="de_DE.utf8"   wobei GANZ GENAU zu beachten ist ob es ".utf8"  oder ".utf-8" heisst .. dass kommt auf locale.gen an ..

----------

## schachti

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich das gefühl, daß das mit den ganzen Zeichensätzen und Codepages nur den zweck verfolgt : "Entscheide Dich für EIN system , hick hack gibts nit!"
> 
> 

 

Deswegen gibt es ja Unicode - schade nur, dass das noch nicht systemübergreifend unterstützt wird, weil man damit viele derzeit auftretende Probleme erschlagen könnte.

----------

## Warhead

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich das gefühl, daß das mit den ganzen Zeichensätzen und Codepages nur den zweck verfolgt : "Entscheide Dich für EIN system , hick hack gibts nit!"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja ganz toll, aber der Großteil der Welt der irgendwelche kranken Zeichen darstellen möchte redet nicht Unicode mit mir. Außerdem bleibt mein Punkt, daß ich weder Lust noch Zeit habe, jede einzelne Anwendung einzeln anzuschauen ob und wie sie vielleicht mit mehr oder weniger viel zureden irgendwie mal Unicode sprechen kann. Ich will ein System mit einem übergreifenden Zeichensatzt. Mein angesprochenens LaTeX Problem läßt sich immer noch nicht lösen. Ich erstelle eine neue .tex Datei, setze das latin1 input encoding und schreibe einfach einen Satzt mit einem Umlaut drin in das Dokument. Das läßt sich dann problemlos erstellen, aber sobald ich dann an dem Dokument weiterarbeite, eine Tabelle, einen Titel oder sonstirgendwas erstelle, fliegt mir das mit seltsamen Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren. Endweder hat mein System immer noch ein Problem oder mein vim kann die Finger nicht von UTF-8 lassen. In jedem Fall wäre eine Lösung sehr wünschenswert, da ich eigentlich bis Ende der Woche ein Paper abgeben wollte aber seit gestern Morgen nur mit diesem verfluchten Zeichensatzgeraffel beschäftigt bin! Also auch wenn das fies klingt: Bitte weniger Lobpreisungen an Unicode evtl. mehr Ideen, wo mein Fehler liegen könnte.

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## blice

die einzige idee die ich noch habe:

```

localhost bodo # emerge -pv latex-unicode

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r7  USE="ssl -mysql" 1,118 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/tetex-3.0_p1-r6  USE="X -Xaw3d -doc -lesstif -motif -neXt -tk" 102,314 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/latex-base-1.0  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tex/latex-unicode-20041017  USE="-cjk" 1,920 kB 

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 105,351 kB

```

Und das Dokument dann auch als utf erstellen anstelle von latin1.

----------

## schachti

Was sagt denn

```

USE="-unicode" emerge -Dup --newuse world
```

Ist da vielleicht irgendwas mit USE="unicode" kompiliert und verursacht dadurch die Probleme?

----------

## Warhead

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="-unicode" emerge -Dup --newuse world
> ...

 

Das habe ich bereits getan. Ich habe festgestellt, daß meine Tex-Dateien offenbar manchmal plötzlich im UTF-8 Zeichensatz gespreichert werden, aber ich aber noch nicht herausbekommen, wie ich das sicher reproduzieren kann und ob das am Editor liegt. Somit ist die Sache mittlerweile nur noch ägerlich, aber nicht unabwendbar.

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## schachti

Die Kodierung in Kile kann man unter Einstellungen - Kile einrichten - Editor - Öffnen/Speichern - Kodierung wählen, steht per default auf "KDE-Standard". Evtl. hilft das.

----------

## Warhead

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Die Kodierung in Kile kann man unter Einstellungen - Kile einrichten - Editor - Öffnen/Speichern - Kodierung wählen, steht per default auf "KDE-Standard". Evtl. hilft das.

 

Danke, aber ich bin KDE-frei und das soll auch so bleiben. Im Moment lebe ich damit, daß ich ab und an von Hand das encoding meiner Dokumente neu setzen muß. Ich muß mich nochmal durch meine vimrc wühlen. 

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## misterjack

Ich verstehe deine Abneigung gegenüber UTF-8 nicht, ein ordentlich eingerichtetes System hat keinerlei Probleme mit Unicode, sei es im Lan per Samba/Nfs/Ftp oder weiß der Geier  :Smile: 

Das soll jetzt kein Posting sein 'nimm Utf-8', vielmehr interessieren mich die Gründe an Althergebrachten festzuhalten.

----------

## Anarcho

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe deine Abneigung gegenüber UTF-8 nicht, ein ordentlich eingerichtetes System hat keinerlei Probleme mit Unicode, sei es im Lan per Samba/Nfs/Ftp oder weiß der Geier 
> 
> Das soll jetzt kein Posting sein 'nimm Utf-8', vielmehr interessieren mich die Gründe an Althergebrachten festzuhalten.

 

Dem kann ich mich nur Anschliessen. Ich nutze seit Jahren nur noch Unicode auf all meinen Kisten und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Nur wenn man mal etwas per FTP mit Windows-Usern tauscht gibt es mal Probleme.

----------

## Warhead

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe deine Abneigung gegenüber UTF-8 nicht, ein ordentlich eingerichtetes System hat keinerlei Probleme mit Unicode, sei es im Lan per Samba/Nfs/Ftp oder weiß der Geier :)
> 
> Das soll jetzt kein Posting sein 'nimm Utf-8', vielmehr interessieren mich die Gründe an Althergebrachten festzuhalten.

 

Wenn ich da mal ins Gentoo Wiki schaue lese ich folgendes:

Firefox kann nur mit workaround utf-8

OpenOffice kann kein utf-8 und braucht eine de oder en LANG Varible 

Für einige Konsolenprogramme (newsreader)muß die Konsole auf iso umgestellt werden

Für XMMS muß man einen Affentanz machen

und der für mich wichtigste Punkt:

apell funktioniert nicht mit utf-8, zumindest bei mir nicht.

Endweder ist die Dokumentation antik, oder das sind Probleme, die immer noch aktuell sind. In beiden Faällen, habe ich kein Interesse und vor allen Dingen keine Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen. Und der schon angeführte Punkt besteht: Erstens kommuniziere ich fast ausschließlich mit Leuten aus dem englischen oder deutschen Sprachraum und habe keine Verwendung dafür chineische, japanische, russische, etc. Schriftzeichen, die ich eh nicht lesen kann darzustellen und zweitens nehme ich für utf-8 einen erheblichen Mehraufwand in kauf (zig Programmen muß einzeln erklärt werden, daß sie doch bitte utf-8 sprechen) was mitnichten so einfach und simpel ist und der Gewinn daraus ist: Das gleiche wie vorher: Ä's und Ö's, die nicht zerbrechen, mit der Einschränkung, daß gewisse Programme bauchschmerzen kriegen und ich keine Rechtschreibprüfung mehr habe. Wenn utf-8 irgendwann mal anerkannter Standard wird, spiele ich da gerne auch mit, aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, fahre ich wunderbar mit dem iso-Zeichensatz.

Gruß

Warhead

----------

## Anarcho

Komisch, ich verwende hier Firefox, Openoffice und alles andere ohne dort jemals Unicode/UTF8 explizit eingestellt zu haben. Auch sonst sehe ich keinerlei Probleme, bei aspell kann ich es allerdings nicht sagen.

Auch LaTeX lief wunderbar obwohl es hiess das es dort Probleme geben sollte. Auch alles was ich programmiere läuft wunderbar. Und gerade beim Browser würde ich mir wirklich wünschen das alle Server nur noch Unicode ausliefern würden! Dann könnte man sich den ganze Mist mit der Kodierung sparen. BTW. Der Firefox, wie so gut wie jeder andere Browser auch, sogar der aus Redmond, können Unicode unabhängig ob das System auf Unicode gestellt ist oder nicht.

----------

## blice

hm. ein letztesmal gebe ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Ich hatte zwar schonmal letztes jahr nen Thread, daß utf suckt, aber das weiss keiner mehr.

Wozu hilft mir als europäischer nutzer UTF-8, wenn ich ein Europäisches (is015 oder latin1) Windows  respektive Europäisches (Iso15 oder latin1) Linux nutze.

Ich kann weder Chinesisch noch Kyrillisch noch Grieschisch. Die Zeichen a-z und etwaige umlaute reichen mir. Okay wenn in einem französchischem Aritkel ein Akzent nicht richtig gesetzt ist, kann ich damit leben.. ABER wenn äöü und ß nicht korrekt verarbeitet werden, dann kann einen das schon anko..en !

Ich habe mein System voll nach Gentoo-Utf-8 Wiki eingerichtet, sämtliche Programme sind "+unicode +nls" kompiliert, der Kernel kann CP437,CP850,CP851,Iso-1 und Iso-15  und trotzdem wird vieles falsch dargestellt und muss per Hand geändert werden. Sogar "mc" kann nls und unicode und stellt manchmal nur müll da. 

Auch wenn die von mir hochgezogenen buntu-rechner anscheinend keine Probleme haben, erstelle ich alle meine Sources/Texte immer noch in iso-15 und dateinamen enthalten ae,ue,oe anstatt ä,ü,ö , und "_" anstatt space .. so bin ich immer auf nummer sicher .. 

Es dauert eh nimmer lange bis Linux den Sprung zu utf-16 macht, dann kann man sich mit dem ganzen Quatsch von vorne beschäftigen  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *blice wrote:*   

> hm. ein letztesmal gebe ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu. Ich hatte zwar schonmal letztes jahr nen Thread, daß utf suckt, aber das weiss keiner mehr.
> 
> Wozu hilft mir als europäischer nutzer UTF-8, wenn ich ein Europäisches (is015 oder latin1) Windows  respektive Europäisches (Iso15 oder latin1) Linux nutze.
> 
> Ich kann weder Chinesisch noch Kyrillisch noch Grieschisch. Die Zeichen a-z und etwaige umlaute reichen mir. Okay wenn in einem französchischem Aritkel ein Akzent nicht richtig gesetzt ist, kann ich damit leben.. ABER wenn äöü und ß nicht korrekt verarbeitet werden, dann kann einen das schon anko..en !
> ...

 

kann es sein das du vergessen hast utf-8 support im kernel zu aktivieren?

Wegen mc und Darstellungsprobleme kannst du mal da ein beispiel geben?

----------

## Knieper

 *blice wrote:*   

> Es dauert eh nimmer lange bis Linux den Sprung zu utf-16 macht, dann kann man sich mit dem ganzen Quatsch von vorne beschäftigen 

 

What? Erzaehl mal mehr, ich hege momentan leise Zweifel.

----------

